# género: el mar - alta mar



## drei_lengua

Es mar "el" o "la".  Siempre he leído "el mar".  Sin embargo, "en alta mar" parece contradecir el sexo del sustantivo.

Gracias.


----------



## riglos

Existen en castellano sustantivos con género ambiguo (palabras que se emplean unas veces con artículo *masculino* y otras con *femenino*) 
_Ej.: *el mar/* *la mar, el dote / la dote, este azúcar / esta azúcar.*_


*El **mar /* *La** mar:* en lenguaje poético, a veces se usa la versión *femenina*; en lenguaje normal, la *masculina*.

Es un sustantivo que acepta los dos géneros sin cambiar su significado.

Existe en español un verso muy conocido que dice: *La mar* estaba serena, serena estaba *la mar*

*Espero que te sirva.*

*Mara.*


----------



## drei_lengua

riglos said:
			
		

> Existen en castellano sustantivos con género ambiguo (palabras que se emplean unas veces con artículo *masculino* y otras con *femenino*)
> _Ej.: *el mar/* *la mar, el dote / la dote, este azúcar / esta azúcar.*_
> 
> 
> *El **mar /* *La** mar:* en lenguaje poético, a veces se usa la versión *femenina*; en lenguaje normal, la *masculina*.
> 
> Es un sustantivo que acepta los dos géneros sin cambiar su significado.
> 
> Existe en español un verso muy conocido que dice: *La mar* estaba serena, serena estaba *la mar*
> 
> *Espero que te sirva.*
> 
> *Mara.*


 
Gracias Mara, me sirvió perfectamente.  Una pregunta más sobre este asunto.  ¿Por qué se usa "en alta mar"?  ¿Es de lenguaje poético?


----------



## riglos

No, yo creo que en este caso se trata más bien de una expresión fija. Te doy la definición de la RAE:

*Alta mar:* *1.* f. Parte del *mar* que está a bastante distancia de la costa.

Creo que también se puede decir "*mar ancha*".

Esta es simplemente mi opinión. Tal vez otros puedan comentar un poquito más acerca de esto.

Regards,

Mara.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Yo creo que MAR es siempre masculino, excepto en las expresiones "ALTA MAR" y "BAJA MAR".


----------



## Tino_no

Hola, también hay muchos terminos que cambian de género a veces, muchas veces cuando pasan al plural.
El agua- Las aguas (las aguas profundas)
El arma- Las armas
Por ejemplo también: *El arma*, pero:"*La* mejor arma del oeste" y no "*el* mejor arma" del oeste.
Saludos


----------



## riglos

Bueno, ustedes están hablando de cosas diferentes. Existe una explicación para eso y voy a tratar de hacerla lo más corta posible: 

El caso que Tino_no ha mencionado nos refiere al "género femenino del español antiguo". En el español antiguo tanto para las palabras de género masculino como para las de género femenino que comenzaban con vocal, se usaba la forma *ell*. Poco a poco, se fue considerando la forma *la *como propia del femenino, hasta que en el XVII sólo la forma masculina comenzó a acompañar los nombres femeninos que iniciaban por *á*-*/há*- tónicas. Por ello tenemos:
> *el *águila, *pero* un águila hermos*a / *guerrer*a, pl: las águilas.* 
*> el *ala, *pero *un ala roj*a, pl: las alas.*
*>el *alma, *pero *un alma buen*a, pl: las almas.*
*>el *área, *pero *un área desiert*a, pl: las áreas.*
*>el *hada, *pero *un hada mágic*a, pl: las hadas.*
Y como estas muchas más.

En el ejemplo de Tino, "*el* arma" se transforma en "*la* *mejor* arma", porque tenemos el adjetivo en el medio, que nos permite utilizar el artículo femenino. Todos estos sustantivos son, en realidad, de género FEMENINO. Esta transformación ocurre sólo con las palabras que inician con a / ha tónicas. Esto quiere decir que no es necesario que el acento sea ortográfico. Por ello, no ocurre lo mismo con tales palabras como "amor":
> *el* amor, un amor etern*o, pl: los amores.*

*Espero haber aclarado un poco el panorama.*

*Saludos,*

*Mara.*


----------



## diegodbs

drei_lengua said:
			
		

> Es mar "el" o "la". Siempre he leído "el mar". Sin embargo, "en alta mar" parece contradecir el sexo del sustantivo.
> 
> Gracias.


 
Hola drei_lengua, en español los sustantivos no tienen sexo, tienen *género.*

Además de género masculino y femenino, también existe el *género ambiguo* (mar, puente, azúcar) que pueden ser masculinas y femeninas.
En el caso de "mar", la gente relacionada con el mar casi siempre suele utilizar la palabra "*la mar*".



> Hola, también hay muchos terminos que cambian de género a veces, muchas veces cuando pasan al plural.
> El agua- Las aguas (las aguas profundas)
> El arma- Las armas
> Por ejemplo también: *El arma*, pero:"*La* mejor arma del oeste" y no "*el* mejor arma" del oeste.
> Saludos


 
No es que "agua" cambie de género cuando pasa a plural. Agua es femenino, pero lleva el artículo "el" porque comienza con a acentuada y decir "la agua" es una cacofonía, el plural vuelve a recuperar el artículo femenino "las aguas". Con la palabra "arma" sucede lo mismo.


----------



## riglos

Didn't I say that?


----------



## mjscott

diegodbs y riglos,

Although I didn't ask the question, THANK YOU for clarity!


----------



## jdenson

drei_lengua said:
			
		

> Gracias Mara, me sirvió perfectamente.  Una pregunta más sobre este asunto.  ¿Por qué se usa "en alta mar"?  ¿Es de lenguaje poético?


Hi drei_lengua,
We use the same expression in English when we refer to the "high seas".

JD


----------



## SADACA

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Además de género masculino y femenino, también existe el *género ambiguo* (mar, puente, azúcar) que pueden ser masculinas y femeninas.


 
No lo conocía en el caso de "Puente" ¿podrías por favor poner un ejemplo?

Gracias!


----------



## diegodbs

SADACA said:
			
		

> No lo conocía en el caso de "Puente" ¿podrías por favor poner un ejemplo?
> 
> Gracias!


 
Hola Sadaca,
En cuanto a puente y calor, el uso como femenino es rústico o arcaico; sólo con la intención de dar a su estilo uno de esos dos caracteres, algunos escritores de nuestro siglo usan esas voces como femeninas. Ramón Pérez de Ayala escribe *la puente romana *y Gabriel Miró, *una gentilísima puente*.


----------



## SADACA

Mil gracias por tu explicación, excelente.


----------



## Jazztronik

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Hola Sadaca,
> En cuanto a puente y calor, el uso como femenino es rústico o arcaico; sólo con la intención de dar a su estilo uno de esos dos caracteres, algunos escritores de nuestro siglo usan esas voces como femeninas. Ramón Pérez de Ayala escribe *la puente romana *y Gabriel Miró, *una gentilísima puente*.


 
La puente???
Jamás había leído u oído el sustantivo 'puente' con artículo en femenino. Suena rarísimo.

De 'calor' sí. En Valencia se usa mucho 'calor' en femenino ("la calor") porque en valenciano es siempre en femenino. Es común escuchar aquí:
"Hace mucha calor" en vez de "Hace mucho calor". Lo mismo pasa con "la mar".

Pero es cierto que en algunas palabras el cambio del masculino al femenino se hace poéticamente.


----------



## Zalacaín

Hola a todos.

En primer lugar, quisiera confirmar que la palabra mar, es de genero ambiguo. En España la gente del interior utiliza el maculino y los de la costa (sobre todo en el cantábrico) el femenino.

Alta mar se emplea en lenguaje marinero para diferenciar la navegación de cabotaje o costera de la que se hace mar adentro.

Respecto a la acertada explicación de Riglos sobre las palabras que empiezan por a tónica, añadir que además de utilizar el artículo masculino "el", también usan (sólo en singular) "un", "algún" y "ningún"


----------



## Maria Juanita

Bueno, este asunto de los géneros tiene que ver, (pienso yo) con efectos de cacofonía y sonido, como en français. Por ejemplo: uno no dice "ma amie", para referirse a una amiga sino "mon amie". De igual forma, como el español es una lengua de la misma familia, tiende a suceder el mismo fenómeno algunas veces. A mi parecer, el mar suena mejor que la mar, sin embargo, ahí tenemos un poema de Antonio Machado que dice: "Margarita está linda LA mar, el viento (...)". 

Una acotación: personalmente, considero que usar el género femenino para la palabra calor suena horrible. Es algo así como cuando se usa "habemos" en vez de "somos", "estamos" o "hay conmigo".

Saludillos.


----------



## drei_lengua

riglos said:
			
		

> En el ejemplo de Tino, "*el* arma" se transforma en "*la* *mejor* arma", porque tenemos el adjetivo en el medio, que nos permite utilizar el artículo femenino. Todos estos sustantivos son, en realidad, de género FEMENINO. Esta transformación ocurre sólo con las palabras que inician con a / ha tónicas. *Esto quiere decir que no es necesario que el acento sea ortográfico. Por ello, no ocurre lo mismo con tales palabras como "amor":*
> *> el amor, un amor eterno, pl: los amores.*
> 
> *Espero haber aclarado un poco el panorama.*
> 
> *Saludos,*
> 
> *Mara.*


 
Mara, muchas gracias por su explicación.  No entiendo solamente la parte que marqué en azul.  Por favor, elaborese.

Brian


----------



## drei_lengua

jdenson said:
			
		

> Hi drei_lengua,
> We use the same expression in English when we refer to the "high seas".
> 
> JD


 
Estaba preguntando por que no era "en alto mar" en vez de "en alta mar".  Ahora yo sé por todas las respuestas buenas en este foro.  La gente que vive en la costa y trabaja en las aguas usa "la mar".  La de adentro lejos de la costa usa "el mar".  Es como el libro "The Old Man and the Sea" en que se usó "she" y "her" para referirse a la mar.


----------



## drei_lengua

Zalacaín said:
			
		

> Hola a todos.
> 
> En primer lugar, quisiera confirmar que la palabra mar, es de genero ambiguo. En España la gente del interior utiliza el maculino y los de la costa (sobre todo en el *cantábrico*) el femenino.
> 
> Alta mar se emplea en lenguaje marinero para diferenciar la navegación de *cabotaje* o costera de la que se hace mar adentro.
> 
> Respecto a la acertada explicación de Riglos sobre las palabras que empiezan por a tónica, añadir que además de utilizar el artículo masculino "el", también usan (sólo en singular) "un", "algún" y "ningún"


 
Zalacaín,
¿Qué significan las dos palabras que marqué en azul?
Gracias.


----------



## drei_lengua

Maria Juanita said:
			
		

> Bueno, este asunto de los géneros tiene que ver, (pienso yo) con efectos de cacofonía y sonido, como en français. Por ejemplo: uno no dice "ma amie", para referirse a una amiga sino "mon amie". De igual forma, como el español es una lengua de la misma familia, tiende a suceder el mismo fenómeno algunas veces. A mi parecer, el mar suena mejor que la mar, sin embargo, ahí tenemos un poema de Antonio Machado que dice: "Margarita está linda LA mar, el viento (...)".
> 
> Una acotación: personalmente, considero que usar el género femenino para la palabra calor suena horrible. Es algo así como cuando se usa *"habemos"* en vez de "somos", "estamos" o "hay conmigo".
> 
> Saludillos.


 
¿Dice usted que se usa en Colombia "habemos" en vez de "hemos"?  Gracias.


----------



## diegodbs

drei_lengua said:
			
		

> Mara, muchas gracias por su explicación. No entiendo solamente la parte que marqué en azul. Por favor, elaborese.
> 
> Brian


 
Quiere decir que todas las palabras de género femenino, llanas o esdrújulas, que comience por "a" no llevan el artículo "la", sino "el".

el ánima
el alma


----------



## jontxu

Las palabras no tienen sexo, sino género.
Algunas palabras en español pueden ser de ambos géneros: el mar y la mar, el calor y la calor, etc... De todas maneras tenga en cuenta que el género de un sustantivo se aprecia en el género del adjetivo que acompaña a dicho sustantivo y no en el artículo demostrativo ni en el final del sustantivo: el agua salada (Fem),


----------



## zelan

drei_lengua said:
			
		

> Estaba preguntando por que no era "en alto mar" en vez de "en alta mar".  Ahora yo sé por todas las respuestas buenas en este foro.  La gente que vive en la costa y trabaja en las aguas usa "la mar".  La de adentro lejos de la costa usa "el mar".  Es como el libro "The Old Man and the Sea" en que se usó "she" y "her" para referirse a la mar.



Es básicamente esto.Los marinos hablan de la mar en femenino dándole atributos de mujer. También poéticamente se usa la mar. Pero en "alta mar" siempre se dice "alta mar", nunca "alto mar".
Respecto a lo que decís de Valencia, si bien es cierto que se oye muchas veces : la calor, es una mala traducción del valenciano, donde calor tiene género femenino pero está mal dicho.Lo suele decir gente que normalmente habla valenciano y que su lengua materna es el valenciano.
No puedes decir "alto mar" porque parece que digas el mar está arriba, o que es alto: tall.Se dice alta mar y sin artículo.


----------



## Jellby

zelan said:
			
		

> la calor, es una mala traducción del valenciano, donde calor tiene género femenino pero está mal dicho.



¿Por qué está mal dicho? El DRAE dice que "calor" es "usada también como femenino". Yo siempre he oído decir de vez en cuando "la calor", sobre todo a gente de campo (y estoy considerablemente lejos de Valencia). Por supuesto que lo más normal es usar "calor" como palabra masculina, pero no es incorrecto usarla como femenina.


----------



## zelan

Yo creo que no es correcto, lo he oído decir en pueblos a gente que normalmente se expresa en valenciano. Pero a lo mejor es correcto.


----------



## Inés06

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Quiere decir que todas las palabras de género femenino, llanas o esdrújulas, que comience por "a" no llevan el artículo "la", sino "el".
> 
> el ánima
> el alma


 
No todas las palabras llanas que empiezan por a llevan el artículo el:

la almendra, la arquitectura...

Sólo ocurre con las de dos sílabas (alma, agua, arma,...).

La regla general es que las que llevan artículo "el" son las que llevan el acento en la primera sílaba (es decir, en la "a").


----------



## calabaza

Hola,
Muy interesante toda la discusión.
El mar, la mar... el femenino para uso literario, poético, pero también el que más usan los que están cerca, no sólo en el norte, recordemos a Alberti (de "Marinero en Tierra"):
*EL MAR, LA MAR*

_El mar. La mar.__El mar. ¡Sólo la mar!__¿Por qué me trajiste, padre,__a la ciudad?__¿Por qué me desenterraste__del mar?_


----------



## San

zelan said:
			
		

> Es básicamente esto.Los marinos hablan de la mar en femenino dándole atributos de mujer. También poéticamente se usa la mar. Pero en "alta mar" siempre se dice "alta mar", nunca "alto mar".
> Respecto a lo que decís de Valencia, si bien es cierto que se oye muchas veces : la calor, es una mala traducción del valenciano, donde calor tiene género femenino pero está mal dicho.Lo suele decir gente que normalmente habla valenciano y que su lengua materna es el valenciano.
> No puedes decir "alto mar" porque parece que digas el mar está arriba, o que es alto: tall.Se dice alta mar y sin artículo.



En Andalucía es muy común "la calor". Creo en lo que se refiere a calor como fenómeno atmosférico es la forma normal de decirlo. "Ya llega la calor", "Hace mucha calor". No es cuestión de campo/ciudad, lo dice todo el mundo, y de todas las edades. Nunca pensé que fuera algo malsonante.


----------



## San

drei_lengua said:
			
		

> Es mar "el" o "la". Siempre he leído "el mar". Sin embargo, "en alta mar" parece contradecir el sexo del sustantivo.
> 
> Gracias.



Los marinos dicen "la mar", por tanto es normal que los términos marineros vayan en femenino: mar gruesa, marejadilla, mar picada, mar calma, etc.


----------



## zelan

San said:
			
		

> En Andalucía es muy común "la calor". Creo en lo que se refiere a calor como fenómeno atmosférico es la forma normal de decirlo. "Ya llega la calor", "Hace mucha calor". No es cuestión de campo/ciudad, lo dice todo el mundo, y de todas las edades. Nunca pensé que fuera algo malsonante.


Será según zonas. A mi personalmente me suena mal pero en Andalucía se dicen muchas cosas de distinta manera.¡Teneis vuestro propio idioma!


----------



## Pepelvis

Se dice *la mar* en la jerga marinera. Tiene que ver con argumentos subjetivos como el amor,el respeto, la cotidianeidad. Los marinos se hacen a *la* mar y ellos, que son los que más la conocen, afirman que ancha es la mar. Ocurre en casos parecidos con el calor. Los que la tienen como algo cotidiano, que les rodea, que les es familiar, como en Andalucía, dicen *la* calor.

En cuanto a palabras como arma, área, águila, ala, arte... Se usa *el* en singular y *las* en plural porque se crearía un fenómeno llamado cacofonía si se usara *la* en singular. Estos sustantivos son de género femenino, pero se usa el artículo masculino para evitarlo. 

La cacofonía se da cuando la última letra de una palabra y primera de la siguiente coinciden siendo ambas tónicas: l*a* *a*rma, l*a* *a*gua, l*a* *a*rte. Dado que la es monosílaba, *a* es tónica en la y arma. 

Así, por esta razón, se dirá *una* arma y no *un *arma, puesto que *una* es llana y no aguda. Y no es porque sean palabras de doble género.

Por cierto, las palabras tienen género. Las personas y seres vivos en general tienen sexo. Pues, no se debería decir "violencia de género", lo cual es un préstamo directo del inglés, sino... no sé, de otra forma. Violencia de pareja, quizás. Ahí lanzo un nuevo debate. 

Gracias.


----------



## Jellby

Pepelvis said:
			
		

> En cuanto a palabras como arma, área, águila, ala, arte...



"Arte", como "mar", admite los dos géneros, aunque cuando es femenino, como dices, se pone "el" en lugar "la": "el arte gótico" , "el arte gótica"  No obstante, creo que el uso en femenino en la práctica es casi exclusivo del plural.


----------



## jivemu

Jellby said:
			
		

> "Arte", como "mar", admite los dos géneros, aunque cuando es femenino, como dices, se pone "el" en lugar "la": "el arte gótico" , "el arte gótica"  No obstante, creo que el uso en femenino en la práctica es casi exclusivo del plural.


 
Curioso lo de "arte". Siempre lo he escuchado en masculino singular y femenino plural:
El arte moderno.
Las artes plásticas.

¿Seguro que se pueden utilizar a la inversa, esto es, decir "artes modernos" y "arte plástica"? Yo creo que el masculino plural sólo se podría decir cuando "artes" se refiere a los utensilios, como los artes de pesca.


----------



## Jellby

El DPD tiene una entrada para "arte", no la voy a poner aquí, pero dice que ambos son válidos, excepto cuando significa "conjunto de normas y principios para hacer bien algo", que entonces es siempre femenina.


----------



## Augusta

María Juanita, una corrección off topic. Margarita no es de Antonio Machado, sino de Rubén Darío.
Saludos a todos


----------



## JB

jontxu said:


> Las palabras no tienen sexo. . . .


 
¿No.  Entonces de dónde vienen las nuevas palabras?

Hablando en serio, es que en inglés las palabras *género* y *sexo* tiene el mismo significado, ya que las palabras tienen género tampoco, y tenemos que aprender que *género* tiene que ver con las reglas de gramática en otros idiomas. 

Y acerca de su comentario que ciertas palabras son d egénero ambiguo, tiene razón, pero su ejemplo de "agua" no es buen ejemplo.  Decimos en singular "el agua" or "el agua mala" o "el agua pura", así como "el alma pura", pero "las aguas" y "las almas" por razones que tienen que ver con el sonido,  La palabra se queda femenina.

Creo que ya hay otros hilos acerca de este tema.


----------



## mhp

http://www.m-w.com/dictionary/gender
http://www.m-w.com/dictionary/sex


----------



## Bronte

Mar es palabra de género ambíguo;admite el femenino y el masculino. Saludos.


----------



## Bronte

Ambiguo, sin tilde, pido disculpas.


----------



## Jaén

riglos said:


> El caso que Tino_no ha mencionado nos refiere al "género femenino del español antiguo". En el español antiguo tanto para las palabras de género masculino como para las de género femenino que comenzaban con vocal, se usaba la forma *ell*. Poco a poco, se fue considerando la forma *la *como propia del femenino, hasta que en el XVII sólo la forma masculina comenzó a acompañar los nombres femeninos que iniciaban por *á*-*/há*- tónicas. Por ello tenemos:
> > *el *águila, *pero* un águila hermos*a / *guerrer*a, pl: las águilas.*
> *> el *ala, *pero *un ala roj*a, pl: las alas.*
> *>el *alma, *pero *un alma buen*a, pl: las almas.*
> *>el *área, *pero *un área desiert*a, pl: las áreas.*
> *>el *hada, *pero *un hada mágic*a, pl: las hadas.*
> Y como estas muchas más.
> 
> En el ejemplo de Tino, "*el* arma" se transforma en "*la* *mejor* arma", porque tenemos el adjetivo en el medio, que nos permite utilizar el artículo femenino. Todos estos sustantivos son, en realidad, de género FEMENINO. *Esta transformación ocurre sólo con las palabras que inician con a / ha tónicas. Esto quiere decir que no es necesario que el acento sea ortográfico*. Por ello, no ocurre lo mismo con tales palabras como "amor":
> > *el* amor, un amor etern*o, pl: los amores.*
> 
> *Espero haber aclarado un poco el panorama.*
> 
> *Saludos,*
> 
> *Mara.*


Riglos, esa explicación no la conocía, siempre aprendí que se cambiaba el artículo por cuestiones de cacofonía.

Pero tu anotación con respecto al uso del artículo masculino con la palabra '*amor*' no es correcta. Con esta palabra se usa el artículo masculino (determinado o indeterminado) simplemente porque la palabra '*amor*' es del género masculino, lo mismo pasa con las palabras '*árbol*' y '*ángel*', entre otras.

O sea, se usa el artículo masculino únicamente con palabras del género femenino en singular que comiencen con *'a'/'ha'* tónicas, independientemente si llevan acento ortográfico o prosódico, tal como lo mostraste en tus ejemplos.

El ave - las aves       \
El águila - las águilas   - Todas ellas del género femenino
El hacha - las hachas /

El amor - los amores \
El ángel - los ángeles - Todas, del género masculino
El árbol - los árboles /

Saludos!

(casi un año después del post inicial!)


----------



## alexacohen

Hola Drei:


> *Cantábrico
> *


Es el nombre de un mar, el que baña las costas del Norte de España, desde Galicia hasta la frontera con Francia*.*
La gente de la costa del Atlántico también dice "la mar". Y la del Mediterráneo. Soy hija de marino, y siempre los he oído hablar de la mar en femenino. Hablan del "estado de la mar", "mar gruesa", "hacerse a la mar" "mar picada" "los peligros de la mar" etcétera...


> *cabotaje
> *


Se refiere a las embarcaciones que faenan en la costa.
Ah, y hay una frase que se utiliza muchísimo:
"Cachis la mar salada", y que significa "oh, shit" o "damn it". 
Alexa


----------



## hezman

Maria Juanita said:


> Una acotación: personalmente, considero que usar el género femenino para la palabra calor suena horrible. Es algo así como cuando se usa "habemos" en vez de "somos", "estamos" o "hay conmigo".



Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que la calor suena horrible, pero en absoluto con lo de estamos.
-Él está en la habitación. OK
-Él y ella están en la habitación. OK
-Nosotros estamos en la habitación. OK.
-Estamos ocho en la habitación. ¿Por qué iba a sonarte mal?


----------



## Ivy29

drei_lengua said:


> Gracias Mara, me sirvió perfectamente. Una pregunta más sobre este asunto. ¿Por qué se usa "en alta mar"? ¿Es de lenguaje poético?


 

La preposición = EN indica el lugar= En altamar, en altamar, NUNCA el altamar, el alta mar, por el género femenino del adjetivo.


Ivy29


----------



## cooladilla

Henrik Larsson said:


> Yo creo que MAR es siempre masculino, excepto en las expresiones "ALTA MAR" y "BAJA MAR".


 
En español, "mar" no siempre es de género masculino, sino de género ambiguo... Para más información, puedes consultar la página de la Real Academia de la Lengua Española, donde vienen multitud de ejemplos en ambos géneros.
También depende de la zona de España, y de si es lenguaje poético (la mar) o estándar (el mar).


----------

